# No sound after new monitor added.



## nedbella

Hi everyone.

Apologies if this is in the wrong spot, it's been a while since I've been here .

This morning I added a new monitor to my PC and now have no sound. From net searching I've seen some people have sound only if they plug headphones in. Same for me. Headphones give sound, but not speakers.

I'm using Windows 10 and sound was working no probs with old monitor.

The new one is a Kogan. Link below to website for details.
https://www.kogan.com/au/buy/kogan-27-led-monitor-sc/

I'm not tech savvy, so please be gentle. 

I updated the audio driver and still no sound. Any help is greatly appreciated.

Cheers
Nedbella


----------



## Xsage

I'm guessing you are using a HDMI connector?

This type of connector also carries audio - where other connectors do not.
I think Windows is picking up your new monitor as the default audio device.

Right click on the speaker Icon in the bottom left of your screen.
Select playback devices.
From the menu that pops up, click on "speakers" (or your usual audio device).
The click set as default from the bottom.
You should notice a green tick on the correct playback device.

Check your sound.

This is most likely the cause.
Hope it helps.


----------



## nedbella

Hi there

Thanks for replying. I did what you suggested and still no sound. I took a few pictures, maybe that will help. Again, thanks so far for your help.

Cheers
Nedbella


----------



## Dajash

Hi,
Are you certain that your monitor has inbuilt speakers?
TRY THIS TRICK
BT NOTE: Most HDMI outputs on computers are video
only (there are some that carry audio but
not many)
  Try locating your playback devices (on
Win7 right-click the sound icon in the
taskbar) and set HDMI as the default

Sent from my GT-S7580 using Tapatalk


----------



## nedbella

Dajash said:


> Hi,
> Are you certain that your monitor has inbuilt speakers?
> TRY THIS TRICK
> BT NOTE: Most HDMI outputs on computers are video
> only (there are some that carry audio but
> not many)
> Try locating your playback devices (on
> Win7 right-click the sound icon in the
> taskbar) and set HDMI as the default
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7580 using Tapatalk


Hi there

Here are the specs from the website. I did as you suggested and still no sound. I've tried setting them on each one on the list and still no luck. Do the specs say it has built in speakers or not? Thanks for your reply.

*Specifications*

*dimensions*

Dimensions
65.0 x 45.2 x 22.0cm

VESA Wall Mount Pattern
100 x 100

Weight
6.2kg

*display*

Actual Contrast Ratio
1000:1(ANSI)(ANSI)

Brightness
200cd/m²

Computer Supported Resolutions
640x480 @ 60Hz, 800x600 @ 60Hz, 1024x768 @ 60Hz, 1280x1024 @ 60Hz, 1366x768 @ 60Hz, 1920x1080 @ 60Hz

Monitor Resolution
Full HD

Monitor Size
23" - 29"

Panel Manufacturer
BOE

Pixel/Dot Pitch
0.3114(H) x 0.3114(V)

Response Time
14ms

Size
27"

*general*

Connector
1 x VGA, 1 x DVI, 1 x HDMI

*optical*

Viewing/Filming Angle
178°/178°

*outputs*

3.5mm Stereo Audio
1

*power*

Input Voltage
AC 100~240V - 50/60 Hz


----------



## Xsage

Why do you have HDMI and VGA both going to and from the same source and monitor? I mean there is nothing wrong with it, it just doesn't serve any purpose as you can only use one or the other at any time.

As for the audio issue, it looks like you have the audio out from your PC going into the audio out of your monitor, which again serves no purpose.
Make sure the green port with the 3.5mm audio Jack goes into your speakers(if you have any)


----------



## Dajash

HDMI and VGA serve the same purpose, remove VGA and use Only HDMI,
then your monitor do nt have inbuilt speaker (nt indicte in specifications above) .the only way to solve the Audio problm is by conncting your CPU to a outside sound system.
Use the audio jack port hole

Sent from my GT-S7580 using Tapatalk


----------



## nedbella

Ok, I unplugged the VGA and the audio out cable. I'll look into some speakers. In the meantime, I'll just wear headphones until I get some. LOL.
Thank you so much for your help. It's much appreciated.


----------



## Dajash

You're welcome


----------



## nedbella

Dajash said:


> You're welcome


Me again. 
I found this ( see attachment ). Would this be ok.
Cheers
Nedbella


----------



## Dajash

NO NO
Nt that one ,thats amusic
Player ,you need aspeaker.eg amplifier,woofer or you cn connect to your home theater or tv,if its ahome computer

Sent from my GT-S7580 using Tapatalk


----------



## nedbella

Then they are falsely advertising this because they say that it's for PC and Laptop. Ok, I'll keep looking. Thanks for replying.....again. You've helped so much.


----------



## Dajash

Ok men

Sent from my GT-S7580 using Tapatalk


----------



## nedbella

Dajash said:


> Ok men
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7580 using Tapatalk


I'm back, sorry for being a pest. I contacted the seller and asked them to confirm if it was for use as PC speakers and they said yes. Funnily enough it arrived by courier a few minutes after replying to their message. No surprise it doesn't work as speakers. So I wrote back and told them what happened and that they should change the description. I'll keep it as I can use it with my iPod or something. Anyway, I found this one ( see attachment ) and was wondering if you could tell me if this one is ok. Again, I'm sorry for being a pain in the butt. You've been awesome.


----------



## Dajash

Hi,
Dnt wory my men,look lets try connectng your pc wth speakers through bluetooth ,

What you need to dois turn bluetooth adaptor ON,"pc and on your speaker and pair the two.

Whn connectng you wil be able to listen to your soud



Step 2
Check if thea is ajack pin slots in new speakers,take aphoto and send


Sent from my GT-S7580 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dajash

The link below show you how to open bluetooth win10 and connect to speaker
     

http://m.windowscentral.com/how-and-why-use-bluetooth-on-windows-10

Sent from my GT-S7580 using Tapatalk


----------



## nedbella

Hi there
Just wanted to update you. I didn't want to go with blue toothing, so I just bought some Logitech Speakers. Everything is working fine. I didn't even think to check my local Officeworks, but they had them for $60, so I'm set and everything is working great. I just want to thank you all for your replies and advice. You've been awesome.
Cheers.


----------



## Dajash

You welcome ,      

Sent from my GT-S7580 using Tapatalk


----------

